# Louie on traning at 90%



## Big Worm (Apr 5, 2014)

Its just fun hearing Louie talk.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2014)

It really is fun.  Sometimes I think he doesn't he know what he is talking about it gets so weird.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 5, 2014)

are those fat grips on the bar?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jan 25, 2017)

ken Sass said:


> are those fat grips on the bar?



Nope. It's a freak bar.


----------

